# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ( کمک )مشکل در ثبت نام  =>کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی

## nice1

سلام 
من مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم برای سال90 هست

کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی از کجا بگیرم؟؟

بدون کد ثبت نامم تایید نمیشه  
چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## nice1

بند 20 توی دفترچه نوشته :


در رديف 20 : داوطلبان نظام جديد، بخصوص داوطلباني كه مدرك پيش دانشگاهي خود را در يكي از سال هاي 1391 تا 1396 دريافت نمود ه و يا
مي نمايند، لازم است كد دانش آموزي مقطع پيش دانشگاهي خود را، در اين قسمت درج نمايند.









من  خالی گذاشتم   تایید نمیکنه   :Yahoo (19): (((((((

----------


## roc

> بند 20 توی دفترچه نوشته :
> 
> 
> در رديف 20 : داوطلبان نظام جديد، بخصوص داوطلباني كه مدرك پيش دانشگاهي خود را در يكي از سال هاي 1391 تا 1396 دريافت نمود ه و يا
> مي نمايند، لازم است كد دانش آموزي مقطع پيش دانشگاهي خود را، در اين قسمت درج نمايند.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


از سامانه دیپ کد

----------


## nice1

چی

----------


## Skyfalll

> چی


اینجا : dipcode.medu.ir 

البته کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی و سوم برای بعضی ها یکی هست مثل من.
از سامانه بالا استفاده کن

----------


## roc

> چی


مدرسانشریف :Yahoo (4): 

دیپ کد دیگه همونی که لینکش کردن

----------


## walterwhite

من از مدرسم پرسیدم گفتن کد دانش آموزی چهارم همون کد ملیته. الان من چی بزنم؟ کد ملی یا کد دانش آموزی دیپلم؟

----------


## nice1

> اینجا : dipcode.medu.ir 
> 
> البته کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی و سوم برای بعضی ها یکی هست مثل من.
> از سامانه بالا استفاده کن


مرسی .

اطلاعات میدم اینو  میده ==> اطلاعات شما یافت نشد، کد دانش آموزی و یا کد منطقه یا کد مقطع اشتباه وارد شده است


کد دانش آموزی  پیش دانشگاهی   مال کارنامه  پیش   زدم  که با کد  دیپلم  یکیه   و ثبت نامم تایید شد   .مشکل نشه  ؟

----------


## nice1

> من از مدرسم پرسیدم گفتن کد دانش آموزی چهارم همون کد ملیته. الان من چی بزنم؟ کد ملی یا کد دانش آموزی دیپلم؟


جدی؟

آخه تو کارنامه چهارم  هم  کد  دانش آموزی هست

----------


## Goodbye forever

برید داخل سامانه Dipcode

هم وارد متوسطه بشید هم پیش دانشگاهی

اونجا نوشته کد دانش آموزی!

واسه من هر دوش یکی بود ...

----------


## nice1

> برید داخل سامانه Dipcode
> 
> هم وارد متوسطه بشید هم پیش دانشگاهی
> 
> اونجا نوشته کد دانش آموزی!
> 
> واسه من هر دوش یکی بود ...


اخه این سایت  پیش دانشگاهی برای من نداره  که


 چون  من  سال 90 پیش دانشگاهیم تموم شده و اونموقع امتحانات  پیش  نهایی نبود 

فقط  سال سومم نهایی بود و

فقط برای  سوم  سوابق تحصیلی  دارم

----------


## ozeiry

> اخه این سایت  پیش دانشگاهی برای من نداره  که
> 
> 
>  چون  من  سال 90 پیش دانشگاهیم تموم شده و اونموقع امتحانات  پیش  نهایی نبود 
> 
> فقط  سال سومم نهایی بود و
> 
> فقط برای  سوم  سوابق تحصیلی  دارم


خب فک کنم اصن شما مشمول سوابق تحصیلی پیش نمیشین چون 91تا95 رو میخواد واول ثبت نامم این رو تو یه سوال ازتون میپرسه پس فک کنم اگه گزینه مربوط به خودتونو بزنبددیگه از شما درخواست کد پیش رو نکنه.

----------


## mohammad.sa

> اخه این سایت  پیش دانشگاهی برای من نداره  که
> 
> 
>  چون  من  سال 90 پیش دانشگاهیم تموم شده و اونموقع امتحانات  پیش  نهایی نبود 
> 
> فقط  سال سومم نهایی بود و
> 
> فقط برای  سوم  سوابق تحصیلی  دارم



شامل شما نمیشه  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## medicine121

> شامل شما نمیشه


خب اونوقت کد دانش اموزی دیپلم  و پیش دانشگاهی یکیه؟چون نمیشه خالی گذاشت که

----------


## mohammad.sa

> خب اونوقت کد دانش اموزی دیپلم  و پیش دانشگاهی یکیه؟چون نمیشه خالی گذاشت که


کد سوم که وارد کردی رد کن بعدی سیستم میفهمه شایدم یه گزینه باشه.من دقت نکردم اصلا بخدا :Yahoo (110):  

لطفا دوستان پاسخ بدن اگه میدونن

----------


## amir200012

من ترمیم معدل شرکت کردم تابستون بعد برایه ترمیم معدلم کارنامه نمیدن فقط گفتن نمراتت تو سایت ثبت شده ... الان من به جای معدل چی باید بزارم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## amir200012

من ترمیم معدل شرکت کردم تابستون بعد برایه ترمیم معدلم کارنامه نمیدن فقط گفتن نمراتت تو سایت ثبت شده ... الان من به جای معدل چی باید بزارم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamaad-R1

سلام ببینین کد دانش اموزی پیش دانشگاهی رو توی کارنامه پیش زده کارنامه که گرفتین اگر به اشتباه معاون مربوط شماره شناسنامرو به جای کدبراتون وارد کرده باید برید ودرخواست کد دانش اموزیتون رو بدین ی سوال دیگه که دیدیم خیلیا میپرسن درمورد کدعنوان مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هست ببینین دوستان این کد عددی زیر بیسته به این صورت که داوطلبای رشته ی انسانی باید عدد12فکر کنم تجربیا هم عدد 11روواردکنن فکر کنم ریاضیا عدد10باشه حالا بزنین مشخص میشه ولی درمورد تجربیا کد11 هستش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## faezeh_r

کد دانش اموزی پیش دانشگاهی با کد دانش اموزی سوم دبیرستان که تو کارنامه نهایی زدنش یکی نیس؟
من که همونو وارد کردم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## medicine121

> کد دانش اموزی پیش دانشگاهی با کد دانش اموزی سوم دبیرستان که تو کارنامه نهایی زدنش یکی نیس؟
> من که همونو وارد کردم


منم برا هردوتاش یه کد دانش اموزی وارد کردم که بالای همه کارنامه ها هست.حالا دیگه ببینیم چی میشه خدا ارحم الراحمین ه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

دوستان من امسال مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم رو گرفتم ولی سامانه دیپ کد بهم کد پیش دانشگاهی رو نمیده، بخاطر همین تو قسمت پیش دانشگاهی،
2- مدرک پیش دانشگاهی خود را تا تاريخ 31 شهريور 1396 دریافت می کنم


رو انتخاب کردم. دیپ کد پیش دانشگاهی رو تا چه موقعی میشه وارد کرد؟ مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------

